# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Türk Devleti Tasfiyede

## iputisamo

TüRK DEVLETİN,İN TASFİYESİNE üALIşILIYOR 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti ve O'nun asli sahibi Turk Milleti 1938 yılından bu yana Doğu Akdeniz kökenli kültürün tipik temsilcisi İngiliz Yahudi İmparatorluğunun vazgeçilmez gayesi olan " Sark meselesi 'nin halledilmesi doğrultusunda adım adım tasfiye edilmektedir ve artık bu gizli Siyon oyununda son perdeye gelinmiştir .

Bu tasfiye hareketini, sözde "Hak ve üzgürlükler"in genişletilmesi yolunda atılan sözde Demokratik adımlarla Türkiyeğnin hayatına geçirilmesini sağlayan yerli aktörler basta TBMM'ne ve Devlet yönetiminin her kademesine kendi özel kadrolarıyla birlikte birer suluk misali yerleşip-yapışarak hem Türk Milletinin 
varlık sebebi olan bütün değerlerinin hem de Türkiye Cumhuriyeti 

Devletinin üzerine inşaa edildiği Türk İstiklal ve Egemenliğinin teminatı olan bütün güçlerinin kanını emerek beslenmiş , semirmiş , güçlenmişlerdir. .

Türk Milletinin Devletiyle birlikte tasfiyesini suya sabuna dokunmadan "Demokrasinin icapları 'masalıyla daha doğrusu afyonuyla Türk Milletinin oldukça geniş bir kesimine uzun yıllar yutturmayı basardılar ancak 60 yıldır yutturulan bu afyon son yıllarda tesirini kaybetmeye başladı .Sark meselesinin planlayıcıları Türk Milletinin bu büyük uyanışı karşısında ciddi manada telaşa kapıldılar. Yeni bir aldatıcı oyuncak keşfedemediklerinden çok özel bir terkiple Türk siyasi hayatına monte ettikleri " Naylon Demokrasi"den medet beklemeye devam ediyorlar.

İşte tam da bu noktada Türk Milletinin açılmış olan gözkapakları yeniden "Secimler kurtuluştur ' afyonu yutturularak gevşetilmeye ,üzerlerine rehavet çökertilmeye" Naylon Demokrasi" uykusuna geçirilmeye çalışılıyor.

Aman , sakin ha !Sakin bu oyuna gelmeyelim !
Evet sevgili okurlar , Turkiyenin içine sürüklendiği yok olma cehenneminden Türkiyeğyi çekip çıkaracak, Onu yeniden kayıtsız şartsız tam Bağımsızlığına ve Egemenliğine kavuşturacak olan güç asla ve asla bu uydurma Demokrasinin gücüne güç katacak uydurma secim senaryoları değildir .

Türkiye öncelikle tam Bağımsızlığını ve Egemenliğini sağlayacak % 100 Türk projelerini hayatına geçirmenin formüllerini şartlar ne olursa olsun ve bedeli ne olursa olsun uygulamak zorundadır .

Ne Tarihte ne de bu gün hiç bir Devlet Demokrasiyle kurulmamıştır dolayısıyla yok olma tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya geldiğinde kendisini Demokrasi kriterlerine sadık kalarak kurtaramaz hele hele O Demokrasi Türkğün topraklarından ve Tarihten silinmesi gayesiyle çok özel bir terkiple yutturulmuş "Afyon 

Demokrasi"si olursa . Seçimlerle belalar savuşturulabilseydi Türkiye parçalanma noktasına gelebilir miydi sizce de ? Demek ki Türkiyeğde yapılan her secim sonucu Devletin yönetim kadrolarına çöreklenenlerin farklı İdeolojilere sahipmişler havasını estirmeleri tamamen bir aldatmaca olmuştur .Bu düşünce benim şahsıma ait kuru, inadı bir iddia değildir sevgili okurlar .

İste Tarih karsımızda duruyor.İstiklal savaşı şartlarına nasıl getirildik , o şartlar içerisinde hangi değerler etrafında birleşip İstiklal savaşını yaptık , Cumhuriyetimizin ilelebet yasayabilmesi İçin hangi değerleri Ona temel taşı , harç yaptık hepsi bir bir kazına kazına yazılmıştır hem Tarih sayfalarına hem de Türkğün hafızasına .

Gazi Mustafa Kemal kendisinden sonra Türkiyeğnin başına örülecek çorapları tıpkı adini bildiği gibi biliyordu çünkü Siyonizm'in neredeyse her 50 yılda bir hedefi ayni fakat söylemi , metodları farklı "Yeni dünya düzenleri" palavrasıyla beslenme yolları üzerindeki bütün engelleri kaldıracağını bunun mücadelesini sömüreceği her memlekette uyduruk rejimler uygulatarak yapacağını Gazi kendi Tarihlerinden ve Tura Tarihinden yaptığı mukayeseli tetkiklerinden öğrenmişti .

Gazi Mustafa Kemal yaptığı Tarihi araştırmalardan elde ettiği sonuçları Türk Milletinin değiştirilmesi mümkün olmayan "Anayasa"si olarak sağlığında kaleme aldı ve Milli Eğitim eliyle bütün Okulların bütün sınıflarının duvarlarına tek tek astırtıp , Türk çocuklarına , Türk gençlerine hıfzettirdi .

O Anayasanın adi " GENCLIGE HITABE"dir .
Siyasi Anayasalar üzerinde oynanabildi , Ticaret Hukuku üzerinde oynanabildi , Türk Ceza Yasaları üzerinde oynanabildi hatta sadeleştirme adi altında " NUTUK' ile de oynanabildi fakaaaaatt "ATATURK"UN GENCLIGE HITABESI" üzerinde oynanamadı. Hiç bir oyunun , hiç bir gücün değiştirmeye muvaffak olamadığı yegane değerimiz " Gençliğe Hitabe"dir .

Batinin ve onun içimizdeki uşaklarının " KEMALIZM"den vazgeçin , artık devrini tamamladı, Küreselleşmeye Kemalizm'e sadık kalarak, Onu koruyarak 
ayak uyduramazsınız" telkinleri , dayatmaları elimizde kalan tek Milli Anayasanın , tek Milli rehberin tedavülden kaldırılmasını sağlamak içindir .

Kemalizm'den vazgeçersek " Gençliğe Hitabe"nin hiç bir esprisi kalmayacaktır ve mümkün olan en kısa zamanda hafızalarımız basta olmak üzere kayıtlı olduğu her yerden sokulup , çıkartılıp yok edilecektir .

Yazılı ve görsel Medya araçlarında kerametleri kendilerinden menkul, Aydın etiketi yapıştırılmış bir takım köşegenler , çiziktirenler Küreselleşmeye ayak uydurabilmenin bir kaç kriterinden biri de Kemalizm'den vazgeçmektir diyerek sabah-aksam DENGIR DE- mi- yollar- mi ? 

Evet Küreselleşmeye ayak uyduramamanın en buyu engelidir Kemalizm .
Milliyetçilik , Laiklik , Devrimcilik , Cumhuriyetçilik, Halecilik,Devletlilik= Kemalizm .Peki bunların hepsinin isimleri kalmış olsa de içeriklerinin değiştirilmiş olması ne anlama geliyor ? Kemalizm'in de sadece ismen varolduğu anlamına gelmiyor mu ? Evet geliyor .Kemalizm'in ismen de ortadan kalkması gerekiyor ki , hafızalardan tamamen uzaklaştırılmış olabilsin fakat bunu yapabilmek icin " ATATURK"UN GENCLIGE HITABESI"ni ortadan kaldırmak lazım .

İste Ey Milletim , Ey Yüce Türk Milleti ! bunu başaramıyorlar , bunuuuuu !! 
Gazi Mustafa Kemal, Milletinin yani Büyük Türk Milletinin düşmanlarının ebedi kabusu olacak kudrette yaratılmış çok ama çok özel bir deha ,çok özel bir insandı .

Gelelim İnternet ortamındaki yazı siteleri arasında o grup senin bu grup benim gezerek Türk Milliyetçilerini güya eleştiriyorlarmış gibi bir havaya bürünerek yoklama çekenlere ... Bakin neler söylüyorlar Türk Milliyetçilerine sevgili okurlar :"Siz konuşarak Vatan kurtarmaya çalışıyorsunuz , laf ile peynir gemisi 
yürümez , Havanda su dövmekten banka ne yapıyorsunuz ? hani hanginiz bir 
çözüm üretip getiriyorsunuz ? isiniz gücünüz atıp tutmak , Bırakın artık hamaset nutukları atmayı da secdede gelin Vatan nasıl kurtulurmuş su parlak fikirlerinizi anlatın da anlayalım v.s"

Simdi ben de bir Türk Milliyetçisi olarak size cevap veriyorum efendiler , sözlerimi iyi tahlil edin :Boşuna çabalamayın çünkü hiç bir netice elde edemeyeceksiniz !Tahrik değeri yüksek kavramları tekrarlayarak istediğiniz cevapları alabileceğinizi düşünüyorsanız , aklınıza şaşarım sizin !Bu güne kadar bildiğiniz bütün yöntemleri denediniz , ne elde ettiniz , bir şeyler öğrenebildiniz mi bari ?

Hala Türk Milliyetçilerinin gerçek güçlerinin ne olduğunu , bu güne kadar neler yaptıklarını , bundan sonra neler yapabileceklerini anlayabilmiş değilsiniz , isin güzel tarafı bütün gayretlerine rağmen Medya da sizlere yardımcı olamıyor : )) Daha da güzeli Milyonlarca bilinçli veya bilinçsiz maşalarınız var ama onlarda basarisiz kalıyor.

Ortada bindir cedit kuralı olan bir büyük oyun var ve karşılıklı amleler ile oynanıyor .

Bırakın artık bu ağız arama tilkiliklerinin pekini ve sunu aklınıza kazıya kazıya yazın : Büyük Türk Milletinin Tarihten silinebilmesi için Dünyanın toptan yokolmasi gerekir .Bu sözlerime özellikle Siyon yamyamlarıyla onların sadık uşakları saldıracaklar ve söyle söyleyecekler sizlere : " İste yine Hamaset yapıyor , atıp tutuyor,söyleşinde gücü hakkında bir fikir edinelim , bu güne kadar konuşmaktan başka ne yaptı , oturduğu yerden Vatan kurtarmaya çalışıyor v.s"

Onların bu iddiaları Türk Milliyetçilerinin gerçekten de ne yaptıklarını bu güne kadar hiç mi hiç anlayamamış olmalarının ispatidir.

Türkiye kuzey yarim kürede ,uç tarafı denizlerle çevrili , Ekvatorğa paralel uzanan , dağları , ovaları , vadileri , golleri , ırmakları olan muhteşem bir memlekettir ve binlerce yıldır Türkğe Vatanlık yapmaktadır toprakları .Bu toprakların sahipleri kafalarını kaldırıp dişlerini çıkaran ne yılanlar boğdu

kendi kuyruklarınla ......

ASLITURKDEN .

----------

